# Dash Cluster lights



## Must89 (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey there, 
I was in the process of removing the dash cluster from a 91 Jetta to replace the backlights for the tach and speedo. When it got down to the cluster itself I had in my hands what seemed to be a sealed unit. Does anyone know if I should open the cluster to replace the lights or look for a new cluster? Any input would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## ozglxvr6 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Dash Cluster lights (Must89)*

Those clusters are not backlit, it is just 2 bulbs at the top of the cluster.


----------

